# Trading Group



## Daveo85 (11 March 2005)

Hello, Just got a thought about having a link of a few traders together, where we could meet once a week or so (online) and discuss a few things which have happened in the week and discuss ideas.

Just want to know if anyone would be interested in this. The link will be free and all you need is a microphone & speakers, I would recommend to have an ear piece with a mic hanging down towards your mouth, costs able $10 - $20. This would cost nothing other than the cost to buy the mic.

Any one interested in this??


----------



## roofus (12 March 2005)

Hi, not a bad idea. Id be interested if you get enough numbers. Youd probably need 6 or so to start with.


----------

